# Fuji 60mm and extension tubes



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2018)

Bought these gorgeous mums at the grocery store so I could try out my new extension tubes.  They are JJC brand 11 and 16mm.  I used both together with the 60mm macro.  The AF works great with these tubes!  I used MF to be precise but was surprised that these relatively cheap tubes work with AF.  My Nikon tubes never did on my 7100. 





[url=https://flic.kr/p/Fyv56w]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/Fyv5bG]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/22kA1wc]
	
[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 22, 2018)

How close did you have to get?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> ..............  My Nikon tubes never did on my 7100.



What lens did you use? If it was a slow kit lens, it will be too dark for the AF module to work.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2018)

These are mostly uncropped.  I was trying to see how close I could get so I was pretty close.  I’ll see next time how far away I can be and still focus.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 22, 2018)

Mum's the word.  Three and Four are my favs.  Good to know about the JJC tubes.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2018)

*Nikon *has never made any autofocusing extension tubes...none. So no, no Nikon-branded tubes will autofocus. KENKO has made AF tubes for Nikon F-mount, as have other third-party companies and importers.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2018)

Derrel said:


> *Nikon *has never made any autofocusing extension tubes..................



Good catch!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2018)

Kenko, Fotoxio,Vello, etc.. have had various AF tubes for most common lens mounts...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> Mum's the word.  Three and Four are my favs.  Good to know about the JJC tubes.


Thanks Gary.



Derrel said:


> *Nikon *has never made any autofocusing extension tubes...none. So no, no Nikon-branded tubes will autofocus. KENKO has made AF tubes for Nikon F-mount, as have other third-party companies and importers.



 I didn’t mean to imply that they were made by Nikon. Poor sentence structure on my part. I meant the tubes I bought for my Nikon.  I don’t remember the brand and I’ve already given them away so I can’t check. They were cheap ones that advertised as having AF capabilities.  Used them with my kit lens and never heard any AF noises so I don’t think the contacts worked at all.


----------



## kalgra (Jan 23, 2018)

really like 4!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jan 24, 2018)

Another vote for #3.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2018)

kalgra said:


> really like 4!



Yes, I love the soft, curved, uplifted flower petal in #4 !


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2018)

kalgra said:


> really like 4!



Thanks!



Steven Dillon said:


> Another vote for #3.



Thank you.



Derrel said:


> kalgra said:
> 
> 
> > really like 4!
> ...



That one I had to clone a light out of the background or it would be my favorite but since I know it was there I can still see it!  

Hoping for some good light today to try again with the kit lens and the 35mm to see how those do.


----------

